# Logitech Revue (Google TV) now $99...



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

so the question is...if I skip the $4 monthly fee what am I missing with respect to integration?


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

RasputinAXP said:


> so the question is...if I skip the $4 monthly fee what am I missing with respect to integration?


interfacing the guide and recording and storing.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

So I can just buy it at the Logitec web site for $ 99 and then sign up for $4 a month with Dish. So according to Dishes current figures I would be saving $ 150 or still saving $ 80 off the Dish price. Cool deal.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Just read an article that says right now returns are out numbering sales. And the VP of something or another stated that it was on par with all their other products. They have also dropped pricing on most everything else. I can see why. I started using Logitch gear when it was really feature rich, and the fact that it was really cool looking was a major plus. Although it's pretty, the materials used and the manufacturing is crap. This makes a great concept just a concept.

I have been through so many Logitech mice, remotes and key boards because they degrade quickly. I only go back because I'm hooked on their features and abilities. Plus they replace them for free. Like I said great concepts, but crappy materials and manufacturing. Too bad, they have really great, but molting remotes.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I have generally been very happy with Logitech equipment and not have had any problems. I have two Squeezeboxes, mice, keyboards, and yes, a GoogleTV with Dish integration. I do not regret buying the GoogleTV since it introduced me to Netflix streaming. Because of this, I deleted my cable channels (locals & HBO only now), and have more than paid for the GoogleTV with the savings on my Dish bill.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

FarmerBob said:


> Just read an article that says right now returns are out numbering sales.


It only makes a slight difference, but he was referring to store returns, not customer returns.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

FarmerBob said:


> Just read an article that says right now returns are out numbering sales.And the VP of something or another stated that it was on par with all their other products. They have also dropped pricing on most everything else. I can see why. I started using Logitch gear when it was really feature rich, and the fact that it was really cool looking was a major plus. Although it's pretty, the materials used and the manufacturing is crap. This makes a great concept just a concept.
> 
> I have been through so many Logitech mice, remotes and key boards because they degrade quickly. I only go back because I'm hooked on their features and abilities. Plus they replace them for free. Like I said great concepts, but crappy materials and manufacturing. Too bad, they have really great, but molting remotes.


He also wanted to clear up a misconception by many that more Logitech Revue boxes were returned than got sold. He said, "Logitech's Q1 financial results were reported last week, we stated that returns for Logitech Revue were greater than sales. Some people thought this meant that there were more consumers returning their Logitech Revue products in Q1 than were purchasing the product."

He continued, "This is simply not the case. Remember that Logitech sells mostly to distributors and retailers, not consumers. Since we introduced Logitech Revue in October 2010, consumer returns for the product have averaged at levels comparable to other Logitech products."

Read more internet tv news: Logitech Revue $99 From Today And Upgradable To Google TV V.2 hxxp://www.worldtvpc.com/blog/logitech-revue-99-today-upgrade-google-2/#ixzz1TmEPhMDb


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

We have GoogleTV on 2 devices, a Revue and a Sony NSZ-G1 BD player. We also have 2 smart TVs, a Panny and a Mits. I really prefer the smart TVs. Except the Mits doesn't have Netflix or Amazon streaming because the smart is a Vudu package. I do have a Panny BD player connected to it and it has the latest Netflix app as well as Amazon.

I had the Revue connected to the 922 for a while and now it's connected to the 612. I see no advantage to having it integrated. Actually, I see no advantage to it at all. At least for the way I use my TV and internet time. It was fun playing with for a while though. One of the problems with the Revue is no DD 5.1 via HDMI. Another is that the networks have blocked the Google version of Chrome used on both devices from streaming full episodes from streaming.

If Logitech does upgrade the Android to 3.1 and give Revue the app store it may change my mind. But even 3.1 is outdated. My Motorola Xoom has 3.2.


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

olguy said:


> We have GoogleTV on 2 devices, a Revue and a Sony NSZ-G1 BD player. We also have 2 smart TVs, a Panny and a Mits. I really prefer the smart TVs. Except the Mits doesn't have Netflix or Amazon streaming because the smart is a Vudu package. I do have a Panny BD player connected to it and it has the latest Netflix app as well as Amazon.
> 
> I had the Revue connected to the 922 for a while and now it's connected to the 612. I see no advantage to having it integrated. Actually, I see no advantage to it at all. At least for the way I use my TV and internet time. It was fun playing with for a while though. One of the problems with the Revue is no DD 5.1 via HDMI. Another is that the networks have blocked the Google version of Chrome used on both devices from streaming full episodes from streaming.
> 
> If Logitech does upgrade the Android to 3.1 and give Revue the app store it may change my mind. But even 3.1 is outdated. My Motorola Xoom has 3.2.


According to dished web site the Revue is NOT compatable with the 922?...So it works? Maybe just not fully integrated?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It'll work if you tell it it's a 722k. At least that's what's been tossed around in the 922 forum.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

olguy said:


> If Logitech does upgrade the Android to 3.1 and give Revue the app store it may change my mind. But even 3.1 is outdated. My Motorola Xoom has 3.2.


3.2 didn't really give us anything, though; as long as it gets updated to HC and adds the Market, I think it's an overall win.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

AZ. said:


> According to dished web site the Revue is NOT compatable with the 922?...So it works? Maybe just not fully integrated?


I entered the 922 manually and the Revue was happy. Of course there is no integration on a 922 but that's no big deal in my opinion.



RasputinAXP said:


> 3.2 didn't really give us anything, though; as long as it gets updated to HC and adds the Market, I think it's an overall win.


I think my Xoom updated very soon after I got it. And from what I've read 3.2 smoothed out a few bumps, none of them major so yeah I agree with you. But it is much better than the 2.3.3 on my EVO. Now if Firefox can just get flash working


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

I have two Revues. One I bought through Dish. The other I received through Google's developer program.

When I first received the Revue I was impressed by it. The hardware is nice and installation couldn't be easier. I think the keyboard remote is well designed. I can use the controls in a darkened room easily by touch. And having a full keyboard is great for searching.

But ... over time, I've become frustrated. The Google TV software doesn't integrate your TV viewing experience as promised. For example, search results include media from your media server, programming from your satellite receiver, and web results, but not selections available from Netflix Instant. And the "Queue" is really useless. It doesn't make finding and accessing programs any easier.

I liked the Media Player. But, over time, "updates" to the software have rendered it mostly useless. Now it plays only about half the videos I have on my server (my TV plays all of them) and frequent "Network Errors" make it hard to even browse the folders on the media server.

I'm still subscribing the Dish's "integration" for my 622 in the living room. I don't think it adds much though, so I make drop it - at least until better software is available for the Revue. The Revue is still able to control the DVR without paying for the integration. You just won't see your DVR recordings in the Queue and search results.

When (if?) an update becomes available that enables the advertised functionality, I might recommend the Revue. But, for now, I think the Revue is worth $99 only to someone who doesn't already have a Netflix or Amazon player inside or hooked to their TV or someone who really wants to surf the web on their TV. But, don't expect the device to do what the ads claim. It doesn't.

-- Roger


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

RasputinAXP said:


> It only makes a slight difference, but he was referring to store returns, not customer returns.


And that was the customer to the store and . . . .

So it is a customer return in the beginning. OR the stores can't move the junk. That's worse than it making the "last mile" return.

Also it looks like there are several articles out there and many interpretations. That either means poorly written articles, or a misquoted interview, or the truth misinterpreted by the readers. Please see numbers 1 & 2.

Have at it kids.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

FarmerBob said:


> And that was the customer to the store and . . . .
> 
> So it is a customer return in the beginning. OR the stores can't move the junk.


It also includes returns from the distributors. When the price dropped, retailers and distributors had stock they could now get cheaper. So they returned it to Logitech in order to purchase new stock at the lower price. Some of the returns may have just been on paper - like when a retailer refunds you the difference when an item goes on sale right after you bought it.

But, there's no doubt that Logitech overestimated the market for the Revue.

-- Roger


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually I think Logitech overestimated the price people would pay.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> Actually I think Logitech overestimated the price people would pay.


Yes ... what I meant to say was "But, there's no doubt that Logitech overestimated the market for the Revue at the price they set." 

-- Roger


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The wifeunit said wistfully, "I wish we could watch Netflix upstairs" and that was all the impetus I needed to pick one up. 

LONG setup time, but it detected the 211k automatically. Ridiculously easy to use. Love it so far. Give me more than 4 hours with it, though.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

RasputinAXP said:


> The wifeunit said wistfully, "I wish we could watch Netflix upstairs" and that was all the impetus I needed to pick one up.


I couldn't resist the $100 price and got a 2nd one for my cave. While the remote is controversial, I love it - worth price for the remote alone. I love the way it uses the TV model number to sync to the TV instead of a group of codes to try by trial and error.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Remember that Google is buying Motorola Mobility.

One thing we Dish users need to be aware of regarding Google TV is that in December 2010 Motorola Mobility bought Zector, maker of the cloud-based ZumoDrive and ZumoCast services which use a virtual file system to make cloud-stored content accessible as if it were stored on the device itself.

Motorola Mobility in June announced its Televation which like Sling technology will let users stream live TV to IP-enabled devices.

And, of course, Motorola Mobility has a large line of cable IP boxes.

There is a degree of irony here. As a manufacturer of hardware, Google now can choose to compete with Logitech and Echostar. Just exactly how this will change the relationship between Dish/Echostar and Google is unclear.


----------



## mark722 (Sep 27, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has tried streaming Dish Online with this box? It would be worth it to me if it could since I have to use my laptop to stream HBO shows which is a pain to hook up. There are a lot of other shows also that aren't available with Dish On Demand that I would like to be able to stream without my laptop.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Good question. I'll check it out later tonight if I haven't passed out; had emergencies at work, floods, bringing new buildings online and we're upgrading the core network tonight...been 14 hours already today.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

mark722 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has tried streaming Dish Online with this box? It would be worth it to me if it could since I have to use my laptop to stream HBO shows which is a pain to hook up. There are a lot of other shows also that aren't available with Dish On Demand that I would like to be able to stream without my laptop.


Currently you unable to stream videos from Dish Online through Google TV.


----------



## mark722 (Sep 27, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> Currently you unable to stream videos from Dish Online through Google TV.


It's no wonder they cut the price of this down to $99. It doesn't do a whole lot more than a good blu-ray player or a smart tv, both of which I already have. Even if you don't have one of those, you can get a Roku XD box for about $80 and use your pc for everything else.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

mark722 said:


> It's no wonder they cut the price of this down to $99. It doesn't do a whole lot more than a good blu-ray player or a smart tv, both of which I already have. Even if you don't have one of those, you can get a Roku XD box for about $80 and use your pc for everything else.


As one that has a Google TV connected to a 722 with Dish integration, and a second Google TV connected to a 612 without the integration, I can say that the integration does next to nothing. BUT, with Google TV you get a great RF remote.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought one and returned it after a couple of weeks. To be honest, I'm a Google/Android fanboy, but I just couldn't bring myself to love Google TV.  (definition of my fanboy status: owning 2 Android phones, 2 Android tablets, 1 Chromebook, giant green Android sticker on the back of my truck, Google cap/jacket)

IMHO, Google TV was poorly executed as an experiement/afterthought and 
not designed for good TV watching. 

Now that it's $99... I still don't think it's worth it.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

quietmouse said:


> IMHO, Google TV was poorly executed as an experiement/afterthought and not designed for good TV watching.


I would agree if you only watch TV. But the Neflix app is great, and that is what we watch 90% of the time.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Well if you like Android, you may want that Google TV back.

Google has released the Android SDK's to developers.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/23/android-sdk-add-on-brings-market-one-step-closer-to-your-google/

Guess this has to do with Google buying out Motorola Mobility?


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

34Ford said:


> Well if you like Android, you may want that Google TV back.
> 
> Google has released the Android SDK's to developers.
> 
> ...


The Google TV SDK was supposed to be released many months ago. I can't see how it's release now is connected with Motorola.

Google TV has a lot of potential for Google TV, but Logitech and Google made a big mistake releasing it before it was ready. Logitech's hardware, however, is really nice. So, when we finally get some decent software, maybe my sour feelings about the whole thing will begin to fade.

-- Roger


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

34Ford said:


> Well if you like Android, you may want that Google TV back.
> 
> Google has released the Android SDK's to developers.
> 
> ...


And how about if Dish decided to tell us if they were in also. Kinda funny they dont support Chrome (google), have an android app. for our phones but refuse to answer or put an app. on Google TV??? Whats with that??


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

You cannot look at what is going to happen with the Google TV - Dish relationship without recognizing the Motorola deal and the info linked in the thread Dish Seeks Waiver for Hybrid Terrestrial-Satellite Broadband Service.

The whole IPTV is still in its early development stages and what we have is TV's with IPTV Apps, BD players with IPTV Apps, and IPTV-only equipment like the Revue and Roku and Apple TV.

With Google buying a hardware manufacturer and Dish apparently planning to "offer terrestrial-only receivers as part of its planned hybrid terrestrial-satellite broadband service," IPTV is going to see some "Betamax" developments. The Logitech Revue Google TV system is going to have to compete with similarly priced equipment like Roku 2 XS. Who knows what Google really intends, maybe not even anyone in Google.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

So what would be the differences say since alot of HDTV's have a Monitor hookup(RGB) to just connect your PC to your HDTV and view what you want that way?.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't need a box the size of the PC to do what a PC does with a Revue.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Jhon69 said:


> So what would be the differences say since alot of HDTV's have a Monitor hookup(RGB) to just connect your PC to your HDTV and view what you want that way?.


Had the DVI to HDMI cable in hand before I took delivery of my DLP years ago. Use it as a fourth monitor for my computer (Mac FW800). One click set up, incredible picture and with XBMC it was pretty cool. That was until I got my Blu-ray player that will read a large number of file types from the whole network. So I use the Mac with its 12TB of drives now as a server. Since I have watched the articles and what not about the Revue of which they're not real big fans of it in the UK. If not GoogleTV more so.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/07/29/google_tv_flop_logitech_pain/


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> Don't need a box the size of the PC to do what a PC does with a Revue.


The hardware is definitely nice. It's small, quiet (no fan), and looks good on the shelf. The IR blaster works well. Hooking it up couldn't be much easier. And, when it likes a video's format, it plays the video without any problems. So, I think it's up to the tasks it was designed to handle.

Now, we just need the right software in it ....

-- Roger


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

FarmerBob said:


> Had the DVI to HDMI cable in hand before I took delivery of my DLP years ago. Use it as a fourth monitor for my computer (Mac FW800). One click set up, incredible picture and with XBMC it was pretty cool. That was until I got my Blu-ray player that will read a large number of file types from the whole network. So I use the Mac with its 12TB of drives now as a server. Since I have watched the articles and what not about the Revue of which they're not real big fans of it in the UK. If not GoogleTV more so.
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/07/29/google_tv_flop_logitech_pain/


You make a good argument for using a PC. The home media center software (apparently now dropped by MS) was suppose to make this easier, but DRM killed that, and the DLNA standard has way too many issues.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Wilf said:


> You make a good argument for using a PC. The home media center software (apparently now dropped by MS) was suppose to make this easier, but DRM killed that, and the DLNA standard has way too many issues.


I have had no "issues" with DLNA. Matter of fact it's why I no longer us my "pc" as a media device other than a file server. Since I have found using a "pc" is a pain.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

According to Engadget, Google TV is getting the android market on honeycomb next week.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/28/google-tv-take-2-arrives-next-week-with-honeycomb-android-marke/

And a new package.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/27/logitech-revue-on-sale-promising-new-and-improved-google-tv-with/


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

34Ford said:


> According to Engadget, Google TV is getting the android market on honeycomb next week.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/28/google-tv-take-2-arrives-next-week-with-honeycomb-android-marke/
> 
> ...


Not a new package ... just a sticker.

After paying twice as much as the current price and waiting almost a year for the promised software update, I think the least they could do is to send me a sticker for my Revue box!

-- Roger


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From a Computerworld article:


> Google TV, the company's platform for Internet-connected televisions, got an upgrade designed to simplify its user interface, improve its search engine, optimize YouTube access and open it for Android app developers.
> 
> ...Sony devices will get the Google TV software upgrade early next week and Logitech devices "soon after," Google said. The company also has deals with Samsung and Vizio, but those vendors haven't shipped devices with Google TV yet....


We know since the Dish integration is with Logitech the date would be "soon."


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

phrelin said:


> From a Computerworld article: We know since the Dish integration is with Logitech the date would be "soon."


I cancelled the Dish integration on my 722 - it just didn't do anything for me. I also have a Google TV hooked up to my 612 where integration is not an option - always worked fine without it. The integration fee was just a waste of money.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Let us know what you think of the android features when you get the ota update.


----------



## cjbecker (Mar 31, 2010)

Wilf said:


> I cancelled the Dish integration on my 722 - it just didn't do anything for me. I also have a Google TV hooked up to my 612 where integration is not an option - always worked fine without it. The integration fee was just a waste of money.


How did you get them to remove the integration? I tried and was told that it was not possible. the csr was pain to work with and refused to remove it. Maybe I should have used better words at the end of the call instead of f*** you. ha!


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I use my logitech revue with verizon fios .I dont have to pay no fee. i only use it to surf the internet,i have it hooked up to my onkyo 809 av receiver so i can listen to pandora through my speakers,i prefer to use my tivo guide to search for tv shows.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Has anyone compared the picture quality to just plugging in a laptop with an HDMI connection?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

cjbecker said:


> How did you get them to remove the integration? I tried and was told that it was not possible. the csr was pain to work with and refused to remove it. Maybe I should have used better words at the end of the call instead of f*** you. ha!


I called Dish and the csr took care of it. No problems at all.

Wilf


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm champing at the bit to get Honeycomb on there.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Well bad news. Logitech is dropping the Revue and no plans to continue on. 100 million dollars lost.
Engadget has the stories. Here is one article.

http://venturebeat.com/2011/11/11/no-new-logitech-revue-google-tv/


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

34Ford said:



> Well bad news. Logitech is dropping the Revue and no plans to continue on. 100 million dollars lost.
> Engadget has the stories. Here is one article.
> 
> http://venturebeat.com/2011/11/11/no-new-logitech-revue-google-tv/


They announced that they don't plan to produce a successor to the Revue, not that they are "dropping" the Revue.

They'll continue to sell the remaining inventory of the Revues, and at least for a while, continue to support the Revue. They are interested in selling accessories for Google TV devices, including the Revue, so they have a vested interest in supporting it.

-- Roger


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Complete *PCWorld* article here.



> Logitech, one of the first backers of Google TV, is walking away after losing millions of dollars on its Revue set-top box.
> 
> With Google TV on the Revue, Logitech "executed a full scale launch with a beta product and it cost us dearly," a slide (pdf) from the company's analyst and investor day said.
> 
> ...


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Too light for a boat anchor, too big for a paper weight. What is left?


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

klang said:


> Too light for a boat anchor, too big for a paper weight. What is left?


Tire block for small to moderately sized cars?


----------



## StevenA (Feb 18, 2010)

After doing more reading it seems most people are not giving up their revue. I hope it pans out, mine just came today, LOL


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

StevenA said:


> After doing more reading it seems most people are not giving up their revue. I hope it pans out, mine just came today, LOL


Ya. If I was a Revue owner, I'd be looking forward to the 2.0 software update, which should be coming soon. Logitech (and possibly Sony) may have thrown in the towel, but I'm sure Google will continue to work on it.

And once the Motorola acquisition is complete, I expect Google software on Moto set top boxes won't be far behind.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"StevenA" said:


> After doing more reading it seems most people are not giving up their revue. I hope it pans out, mine just came today, LOL


I'm not giving mine up, but I'm also not holding out much hope for support beyond the Honeycomb update. Logitech will release it because they'd like to sell the remaining units that they have in stock, but they won't throw any more resources at it once the warehouse runs out.

I'll for sure not spend another dime on a Google TV device until Google proves that this thing has legs though. I could see them walking away from it as just another Google flop of a product.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dualsub2006 said:


> I could see them walking away from it as just another Google flop of a product.


Possibly. In that case, however, I think they'll quickly go back to the drawing board.

After PCs, phones and tablets, I think TV is the next big opportunity. It's been daunting, so far, for anyone who's attempted to change the paradigm, with early attempts by the likes of Microsoft, Apple, Time Warner and others falling flat. With the recent claim by Steve Jobs to his biographer that he _finally _"cracked the TV code", I'm sure that's providing some incentive for Apple's competitors to try and get out in front of whatever they may now be working on.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Steve" said:


> Possibly. In that case, however, I think they'll quickly go back to the drawing board.


Google TV has lost what little momentum that it had. One of the product launch partners threw in the towel in under 6 months. I'm personally thinking that Google has already gone back to the drawing board and Google TV lives or dies with this next round of products.

And Steve Jobs new Apple TV won't crack anything. His vision of cracking an industry always involved transferring control of something from the current market leader to Apple, and content owners aren't going to allow that to happen.

They make too much money from ad sales and companies like to D* to throw in with Apple and live under their tight fisted grip. Steve's TV is vaporware andbin my mind always will be.


----------



## StevenA (Feb 18, 2010)

And therein lies the problem, the people who have the content control when we see it, who see's it, whether we can own it, lease it, or only rent it and for how much.

Think about it, any device you have that you purchased content for is not yours. If you download a movie to your dish DVR and switch to direct, you recordings do not go with you. I'd you want them you have to purchase them again. Same with many other things that are no longer physical properties, your only leasing it. You can't sell it or othwise transfer it to someone else.

It's a bit annoying if you ask me when they make a movie for $10m and make $70m on it. Not only that they continue to make money well after expenses have been paid for each viewing. It would be akin to car makers having a bill acceptor on the side of your car.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dualsub2006 said:


> And Steve Jobs new Apple TV won't crack anything. His vision of cracking an industry always involved transferring control of something from the current market leader to Apple, and content owners aren't going to allow that to happen.


Ya. Depends if Jobs meant an iTunes-like model for TV content, or simply an Apple front-end to your TV provider. E.g., an Apple TV device with a Siri-based remote, to control your DVR.

"I want to record all first-run episodes of _CSI_".
"I want to watch last night's _Mentalist_."
"Are there any Adam Sandler movies coming up?"


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

_"Logitech jumped off the Google TV train earlier this week, but now it looks like another consumer-electronics maker, LG, may be hopping on.

Citing unnamed sources, Bloomberg Businessweek reports that Seoul, South Korea-based LG plans to unveil a television based on Google software at CES in January. LG is the world's second-largest manufacturer of TV sets. [*more*]"_


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

StevenA said:


> And therein lies the problem, the people who have the content control when we see it, who see's it, whether we can own it, lease it, or only rent it and for how much.
> 
> Think about it, any device you have that you purchased content for is not yours. If you download a movie to your dish DVR and switch to direct, you recordings do not go with you. I'd you want them you gave to purchase them again. Same with many other things that are no longer physical properties, your only leasing it. You can't sell it or othwise transfer it to someone else.
> 
> It's a bit annoying if you ask me when they make a movie for $10m and make $70m on it. Not only that they continue to make money well after expenses have been paid for each viewing. It would be akin to car makers having a bill acceptor on the side of your car.


So how should they finance the flops? What about when they make a movie for 70 Million and only take in 10 Million?

That happens too.


----------



## StevenA (Feb 18, 2010)

TBoneit said:


> So how should they finance the flops? What about when they make a movie for 70 Million and only take in 10 Million?
> 
> That happens too.


Of course they have flops that cost them money, it happens, its part of business.

Even so they still get money every time it's rented, watched, aired and or sold. Sure, it may not break even, but there's still a revenue stream coming in long after it's been made.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

Steve said:


> _"Logitech jumped off the Google TV train earlier this week, but now it looks like another consumer-electronics maker, LG, may be hopping on.
> 
> I was on the fence about the Revue, and was about to get it with the recent update...Mostly for MLBtv. As mentioned, just read today Logitech washed their hands of it...So, no further updates down the road.
> Now I'll go with the PS3, not that it's a loss for sure._


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Why not something like the panasonic 110 (210 if you need wireless)? It's much cheaper than a PS3 (practically free if you sell the Avatar 3D disc you get with it). I have both, and the PS3 is a PITA for everything but gaming IMO.


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

mdavej said:


> Why not something like the panasonic 110 (210 if you need wireless)? It's much cheaper than a PS3 (practically free if you sell the Avatar 3D disc you get with it). I have both, and the PS3 is a PITA for everything but gaming IMO.


If I were to get a standalone player, it would definitely be a Panasonic, at least that's what I narrowed it down to. With the Black Friday deals the PS3 is $199 with some throw in's. In what way is the PS3 a PITA? Mainly I would use it for streaming and BD movies, with occasional gaming.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

mdavej said:


> Why not something like the panasonic 110 (210 if you need wireless)? It's much cheaper than a PS3 (practically free if you sell the Avatar 3D disc you get with it). I have both, and the PS3 is a PITA for everything but gaming IMO.


You mean like this one Panasonic 3D WiFi Ready Blu-ray Player DMP-BDT110? Is that disk really worth $150?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bnborg said:


> You mean like this one Panasonic 3D WiFi Ready Blu-ray Player DMP-BDT110? Is that disk really worth $150?


It's $112 on amazon and the disc usually gets around $75 to $100 on ebay.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

These guys must have the new interface.

http://venturebeat.com/2011/11/15/google-tv-v2-review/


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

34Ford said:


> These guys must have the new interface.
> 
> http://venturebeat.com/2011/11/15/google-tv-v2-review/


Yeah, but:


> Google sent me a Sony set-top box to check out. (Google says the update should be headed to Revue units within the next few weeks.)


So for the Revue they had, it's still "soon" for them too....


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

According to Logitech's blog android 3.1 is rolling now.

http://blog.logitech.com/2011/12/07/logitech-brings-next-version-of-google-tv-to-logitech-revue/

Just in time for my $75 Revue thats being delivered today.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"34Ford" said:


> According to Logitech's blog android 3.1 is rolling now.


Hopefully, for my sake, it will be a faster rollout than the D* HD UI.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

34Ford said:


> According to Logitech's blog android 3.1 is rolling now.
> 
> http://blog.logitech.com/2011/12/07/logitech-brings-next-version-of-google-tv-to-logitech-revue/
> 
> Just in time for my $75 Revue thats being delivered today.


Where did you find it for $75? I ordered 1 last night from Amazon for $95.88 and now that price has gone up to $99.99 in just about 12 + hours


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

Really, $75? I'd buy one for that....


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

34Ford said:


> According to Logitech's blog android 3.1 is rolling now.
> 
> http://blog.logitech.com/2011/12/07/logitech-brings-next-version-of-google-tv-to-logitech-revue/
> 
> Just in time for my $75 Revue thats being delivered today.


How did you get it for $75?

Please let me know.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, I found this, Logitech has a sale right now, the Revue is out of stock, but if you don't mind waiting, you can get it for $80

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3671458


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

There was a guy on ebay selling like 6 of them with starting bids at 99 cents. Everyone of them was ending within seconds of each other and I managed to snag one at the last 10 seconds for $75. http://www.ebay.com/itm/160688447627

Some people got their OTA updates yesterday, and according to Logitech it will roll out the next 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

Everyone should have the 3.1 update now on the Logitech Revue. It's a nice improvement over the original version. The Revue is currently lacking space which they will hopefully correct by allowing us to use the USB ports. Anyway, just thought I would mention it. Someone also wrote a nice app that drives you to the DirecTV website which allows you to record a show in the future. This helps since the integration is not there right now between DirecTV and GoogleTV.


----------



## scorpion43 (Mar 16, 2011)

slingplayer now supports the Revue


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

scorpion43 said:


> slingplayer now supports the Revue


Does it need to have the Dish integration ($4/mth) to work?


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

scorpion43 said:


> slingplayer now supports the Revue


Does this mean I could buy this box and put it in a room connected to internet and to a TV that doesn't have a DISH receiver/DVR connected to it and access my VIP722 downstairs via SlingPlayer app (much how I can use SlingPlayer app on my Android smart phone) and play content that exists on the DVR?

I have a SlingAdapter (no longer a Slingbox which I sold) connected to my VIP722.

I just tried a test with my Android smart phone, I had something recorded on my DVR playing back on my TV downstairs then started up SlingPlayer app on my smartphone and selected a DIFFERENT recorded program on the DVR to play on the smartphone and it worked fine. I saw the TV downstairs display "Dual Mode" or some such so I guess it's smart enough to do this if two different recorded programs on DVR being accessed to play.

So it sounds to me if I get this box I could use it much the way I use my SlingPlayer app on my smartphone, right? And that means I don't have to activate the Logitech Revue Dish integration ($4/mo) since I won't use the GoogleTV box integrated that way?

CORRECTION: I'm using the Dish Remote Access app on my Android phone which must be different from the SlingPlayer app which I believe can only be used with actual SlingBoxes, not SlingAdapters, right?? So GoogleTV's SlingPlayer app won't work for me since I have a SlingAdapter, not a Slingbox?


----------

